# this guy is going for the annual mileage record.



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

“What Kurt is attempting to do is break one of the longest standing records in any sport. To cycle 75.000 miles in one year is so far beyond what people ordinarily would do that to the best of my knowledge no one has attempted in in decades. "

tarzanrides

from wiki:
Tommy Godwin, (1912–1975) was an English cyclist who holds the world cycling records for miles covered in a year (75,065 miles or 120,805 kilometres) and the fastest completion of 100,000 mi (160,000 km).

In 1939, Godwin entered the Golden Book of Cycling as the greatest long-distance rider in the world.[1] He rode 75,065 mi (120,805 km) in a year, averaging over 200 miles (320 km) per day.[2]

he's on facebook etc also, live posting his rides and videos daily.

Garmin Connect

https://www.facebook.com/tarzanrides


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Previous thread on the effort by Steve Abraham.If I'm reading this right, it looks like there might be two trying to do the same thing about the same time. Is that right?


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

That is correct - there are 2 British guys going for the record. Both are super endurance kind of guys.

You would think they would move to a better climate - bad weather can waste a lot of miles.

Tommy Godwin's original record is accepted as the benchmark. I have read articles that insinuated he may not have ridden the entire distance - however no one could or can disprove him so it stands.


----------



## Richard L (Jun 16, 2014)

Might not be the annual record, but still a lot of miles. Didn't find any more current info.

Freddie Hoffman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

He's going the distance. 
He's going for speed.
She's all alone, all alone
In her time of need.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

pdh777 said:


> That is correct - there are 2 British guys going for the record. Both are super endurance kind of guys.


One. Steve Abraham. One USA guy too - Kurt something or other.



> Tommy Godwin's original record is accepted as the benchmark. I have read articles that insinuated he may not have ridden the entire distance - however no one could or can disprove him so it stands.


What a load of rubbish. It was all certified. Read the book on his ride. There have been a couple of others whose rides weren't allowed because of documentation problems, but not Tommy's.


----------

